# Anyone interested in bunches of Cattleyas, Cymbidiums, Dendrobiums, or Oncidiums?



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2017)

If so, check out the Louise Duffin estate auction on Orchidmall.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2017)

Ive gotten bunches of email notices but I keep forgetting to check it out. Im not far away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2017)

The prices are incredible. I'm bidding on some lots of species and Paphs but if I could grow Cymbidiums or Catts I would take the 25 lot deal!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 10, 2017)

I glanced at it and went threw a couple of pages but the lots where all of 6's and they didn't say what was exactly in the lots. It only said catts. Am I missing something. Yes, Charles you have the right idea if you can go there and see for yourself.


----------



## Hien (Nov 10, 2017)

the bidding ends tomorrow at 10:00 am?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow, nice Lycaste. Odd no one wants them. There "shipping" description looks pretty thin. Looks like you could get a bargain on plants and then screwed on shipping costs. Anyone actually going? 

Odd no one wants Cymbidiums...


----------



## abax (Nov 10, 2017)

Are the Cyms. the standard Cyms.?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2017)

the viewing was last weekend, online bidding seeing pics only now. i saw standard and mini cym descriptions but think most are standards


Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2017)

The prices are irresistible and I can go there to pick them up. I can't grow Catts, Cymbidiums, or Dendrobiums but someone with a cooler climate than NYC would do well with their Cymbidiums collection.


----------



## Hien (Nov 11, 2017)

NYEric said:


> The prices are irresistible and I can go there to pick them up. I can't grow Catts, Cymbidiums, or Dendrobiums but someone with a cooler climate than NYC would do well with their Cymbidiums collection.



the sad part is this description in the term & condition:

"ALL UNSOLD GROWING STOCK WILL BE DESTROYED IMMEDIATELY AFTER SALE."
i wish I could bid on some of them, I just afraid of the shipping fee that the shipping company may jack it up later.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2017)

It's not that far from you Hien. You could drive. So far, all of my bids lost.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2017)

I didn’t bid, wondering if any of you were bidding on same thing or a group had one interesting plant but others I didn’t want
If anyone wants to split something in second auction let me know. I’m interested in phrag, maybe Lycaste, coelia bella and Eria hyacinthoides


----------



## Hien (Nov 12, 2017)

I think if they list the names of the plants, they would get tremendous on-line bidding response .
So sad to know that all of those un-bid cymbidiums will be destroyed in the end


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2017)

Actually there is a ‘lot’ being bid upon that is ‘any lot not bid upon in regular auction’, and there are bidders so nothing will be thrown out


----------



## Hien (Nov 12, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> Actually there is a ‘lot’ being bid upon that is ‘any lot not bid upon in regular auction’, and there are bidders so nothing will be thrown out



good to know that nothing go to be destroyed as state earlier in the "term & condition"
good for whoever brave enough or have a big enough green house to save all of those orchids ...last time I check, only as 70.00 dollar so far


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2017)

I was well overbid on anything I showed interest in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2017)

I didn't win a thing. That's good for the Duffins I guess.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2017)

I don’t really ‘need’ any plants, just some unusual and interesting things. There was a phrag lot with coral jewel in it, but two other plants I didn’t have much use for


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 13, 2017)

Who were the Duffins?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2017)

http://loisduffinorchids.com/

Old NE firm, lots of big Cymbidiums and Catts.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 14, 2017)

How sad. All that love, passion and energy spent building the collection/business and then it is sold off piecemeal. At least they enjoyed it.


----------

